
How Facebook Is Stealing Billions of Views - gooseus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7tA3NNKF0Q
======
gooseus
Kurzgesagt (In a Nutshell) video about how Facebook's policies are enabling
people who steal their (and others) videos and inflating their # of video
views.

This has the effect of hurting video creator profits in favor of increasing
Facebook's advertising revenue.

------
brokentone
We kinda all already know this, but this is very well stated.

How can we put some tech firepower to this?

